# Ebay Find of the Weekend: Treser UrQuattro in the UK



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's a rare find, even if it is right-hand-drive. Back in the day, Treser was "The" Audi tuner. While better known for some fairly kitschy '80s design, this UrQ shows a more tasteful and subtle application by the now-extinct firm. If you're a serious Quattro collector, this car might be worth adding to your garage.








Check out the col details work - from vented hood to Treser interior bits like seats, steering wheel and shifter. 








see the ebay listing here....
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-UR-...wItem


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Ebay Find of the Weekend: Treser UrQuattro in the UK ([email protected])*

This was the most popular conversion, as the styling of the treser bodied cars was a bit over the top for most, and it was a kind of sleeper as it was faster than the average Quattro but maintained factory looks.. Treser conversions were very well received in the UK.
The parts are maybe worth more than the cost of the average urQ.


----------

